# 6. Bullau Bike Marathon



## Irfan (9. Februar 2014)

*6. Bullau Bike Marathon*
*4. Rosbacher Bike Challenge*
*3. August 2014	 Südlicher Odenwald Höhenplateau Bullau*
*Eines der schönsten MTB Marathonstrecken Deutschlands*
*76 Km.	  47 Km.	  25 Km.	 

Infos unter: www.bullau-bike.de*


----------



## Nepumuk72 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Irfan,

auf eurer Seite habe ich keines Infos zur Strecke gefunden. Gibt es kein Höhenprofil? Wie hoch sind denn die technischen Schwierigkeiten auf der Strecke? Ich bin nicht so der Fahrtechnikexperte und würde ungern den anderen Teilnehmern im Weg rum stehen wenn's zu schwierig wird.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irfan (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

leider können wir Dir in diesem Jahr kein Höhenprofil erstellen.
Die Strecke selbst ist konditionell anspruchsvoll. Technisch gerade für Anfänger gut geeignet.
Es gibt zwei speziell angelegte Trails, bei denen der Spass und nicht die Technik im Vordergrund steht.
Ansonsten ist die Strecke abwechslungsreich. Längere Anstiege, Forst und Waldwege, Down Hills die ebenfalls gut zu befahre sind. Wir gesagt, auch Newomer im Marathonsport haben sich immer wohl gefühlt.
Einfach mal probieren!
Dann erst mal viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald. Wäre schön, wenn wir Dich am 3. August bei uns begrüßen dürfen!


----------



## Nepumuk72 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Irfan,

danke für die Infos. Klingt schon mal gut. Kondition habe ich, aber auf gefährliche Downhills habe ich keine Lust. Den Marathon in Schotten bin ich mitgefahren und den fand ich technisch schon anspruchsvoll. 

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## freak13 (24. Juli 2014)

ist die Strecke die selbe wie im letzten Jahr ? Die war in der Tat sehr schön zu fahren


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Juli 2014)

Hi.
Was habt ihr für ein Starterfeld? Semi-Profis oder auch Durchschnittsbiker? Anzahl der Teilnehmer...?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## schoeppi (25. Juli 2014)

@Nepumuk72 : Fahr da hin, kann ich dir nur Empfehlen!
Es ist wirklich unkritisch, aber absolut nicht langweilig, richtig tolle Strecke!
Leider bin ich um die Zeit in Urlaub, wäre auch wieder gerne dabei.

@SuperSamuel : Teilnehmer-Zahl von letztem Jahr hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, ist aber eher eine kleinere Veranstaltung.
Aber nicht im negativen Sinne, sehr schön gemacht, das ganze Dorf macht da mit.
Es gibt schnelle Jungs aber auch genügend "normale", brauchst also keine Angst haben dich zu blamieren.


----------



## otzbiker (25. Juli 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hi.
> Was habt ihr für ein Starterfeld? Semi-Profis oder auch Durchschnittsbiker? Anzahl der Teilnehmer...?
> Gruß Thomas



Wenn du dem Link aus Post #1 folgst, kannst du die Ergebnislisten der letzten beiden Jahre und die bisher gemeldeten Teilnehmer für dieses Jahr sehen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Juli 2014)

hi leute aus dem odenwald.
wie war das wetter die letzten tage bei euch so...??
hat es recht viel geregnet? bzw. sind die pfade und wege recht verschlammt?
denke, dass ich wohl teilnehmen werde! ;-)
gruss thomas


----------



## sharky (2. August 2014)

es hat seit mittwoch nicht mehr geregnet. der waldboden ist feucht, aber nicht matschig. dürfte nahe an idealbedingungen sein. hier und da ein matschloch dürfte noch da sein. aber in summe gehe ich von gutem, griffigen boden aus. sonne scheint auch. was will man mehr.

bis morgen!


----------



## Tobi91 (3. August 2014)

Jo war doch top dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skille (4. August 2014)

Bin auch aus Wertheim angereist und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
Super Veranstaltung,sehr schöne zu fahrende Strecke und gute Verpflegung.
Werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden fall wieder teilnehmen.


----------



## sharky (5. August 2014)

war wirklich schön. die geschichte von dem jagdpächter, der die durchfahrt verweigerte und man die strecke deswegen umplanen musste, mal ausgenommen. die strecke letztes jahr war zugegebener maßen etwas weniger schotter-und-asphaltlastig, aber das tat dem event keinen abbruch. nächstes jahr ist auf jeden fall wieder vorgemerkt!


----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2015)

das mit dem vormerken dürfte sich erledigt haben. wie man "munkelt", veranstaltet der verein dieses jahr das event leider nicht mehr. neben dem aufwand ist u.a. auch der bereits 2014 in der ansprache vor dem start genannte ärger mit einigen jagdpächertn dran schuld. schade!


----------



## otzbiker (15. Februar 2015)

Das Gemunkel verdichtet sich. Denn bei der Rosbacher Bike-Challenge 2015 ist der Bullau Bike Marathon nicht mehr dabei. Wenn ich das im letzten Jahr richtig verstanden habe, waren nicht einige sondern nur ein Jagdpächter das Problem. Außerdem hatten sich wohl die zuständigen Behörden mit den erforderlichen Genehmigungen bis zum letzten Tag Zeit gelassen. Schon sehr schade, wenn dieses tolle Event in diesem Jahr nicht stattfinden sollte.


----------



## sharky (23. Februar 2015)

das ist kein gemunkel. sondern leider fakt. der besagte jagdpächter ist nur ein teil des problems. der verein bekommt das anscheinend personell auch nicht mehr gestemmt. stand heute findet das rennen dieses jahr definitiv nicht statt. sehr schade, denn so viele MTB events gibt es in der gegend nun auch wieder nicht und die atmosphäre war einfach schön


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Februar 2015)

Wieder ein Marathon weniger. Frammersbach und Biebergemünd mussten auch schon dran glauben, die Tendenz nimmt eher ab als zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2015)

...den auflagen sei dank. nach dem gezerfe mit dem jagdpächter letztes jahr kann ich verstehen, dass die organisatoren keine lust mehr haben


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Februar 2015)

Nun ja... Jeder, der schon mal einen Marathon organisiert hat, der weiß was an Bürokratie zu erledigen ist um ein ordentlich organisiertes Rennen über die Bühne bringen zu können. Das kann sich ein außenstehender, "Nur"-Teilnehmer und selbst kein Organisator kaum vorstellen. Daher kann ich es echt gut verstehen, dass viele diesen Aufwand scheuen und letztlich resignieren.

Viele planen daher ein Stunden-Runden-Rennen, da hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen, ist für Zuschauer interessanter, eignet sich besser für Team-Wertungen, und so weiter. (In Biebergemünd gibt es ja dieses Jahr ein 6h-Rennen.)
Jedoch für Einzelstarter/Langstreckenfahrer weniger prickelnd, klar!


----------



## schoeppi (25. Februar 2015)

Das ist schade.

Aber als kleiner Trost gibts dieses Jahr ein Come-Back, der legendäre Gallahaan-Trail ist wieder da!

http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Aber als kleiner Trost ...


ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die bullauer bikegemeinde knapp 200km mehr anfahrt in kauf nimmt...


----------

